# christmas lights



## african cake queen (Dec 8, 2011)

i thought they were funny.


----------



## dmarcus (Dec 8, 2011)

I like the DITTO one, thats funny...


----------



## african cake queen (Dec 8, 2011)

dalano73 said:


> I like the DITTO one, thats funny...



me too.


----------



## ShadowRancher (Dec 8, 2011)

The DITTO is great


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 8, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## ascott (Dec 9, 2011)

Ditto....

and weirdly, the santa one made me sigh then laugh....hmmm?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 9, 2011)

The first picture is priceless! (And I'll bet his electric bill is wa-a-ay less than his neighbor's).


----------



## african cake queen (Dec 11, 2011)

i seen the ditto picture on tv last nite. cool.


----------

